# Admit after surgery



## lkoch829 (Feb 19, 2008)

Can one charge for an admission e/m if the paitient is in a 90-day global period for a previous surgery?  (the reason for admission is due to the previous surgery).  I do not think so but I would like a second opinion to be sure.

Thanks!


----------



## cfuficat (Feb 20, 2008)

*90 Day Global*

What was the reason the patient was re-admitted within the 90 days?  Was there a complication?  Was it planned?  It depends on the reason why the patient was re-admitted.

Thanks,

Christy


----------



## lkoch829 (Feb 20, 2008)

*admit*

The reason for admit was a complication of the previous surgery.  In one case, it was for post-op pain.  Another case it was a hematoma that needed to be drained...

Does that change things enough?


----------

